# Design classes



## nags (Apr 30, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has any ideas about learning how to design aquariums. I would love to pick this up as a hobby and part time business but I have no idea where to start learning and idea?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

there's no pics in the second tank.watch tanked on cable they are from the ATM company


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

What do you mean by designing aquariums? Do you mean building them, aquascaping, stocking them, etc?

For tank builds designing is simple and can go as wild as your imagination takes you as long as you take into account dead zones, circulation, light, and weight. Most tanks are simple rectangles because it opens up possibility of how to decorate the aquascape. 

Aquascaping is an art grounded in experience. As plants are constantly growing and changing, you need to really play with it to learn. There are lots of resources and books online and in bookstores that discuss aquascaping styles and how to do them. Takeshi Amano is a good person to google as his designs are considered one of the best in the hobby.

If you are discussing stocking blends, this one I am unfamiliar with. There is a lot of thought with stock focused tanks because the color of the fish needs to match and contrast with the rest of the tank, fish colors among the species in the tank need to match. There's also consideration for species compatibility and tank design to get the desired behavior out of the fish.


----------



## nags (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks for all the info and yes I am interested on making a normal tank look amazing.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

good luck with it


----------

